# Feeling a failure to my rat right now!



## cfearnley (Jun 27, 2013)

Feeling like a bit of a failure at the moment with my rat Russell! 

Getting him a friend or two next week so he's not a lone rat anymore. Then I find out his cage in inappropriate, so I've put a bid in for another rat cage (I'll attach a picture of it so I can get your feedback) 

And now I find out his bedding which is sold as rat bedding, is also inappropriate. It's those wood flakes. Thank god for the Internet cos the people I've spoke to have no clue! So what do I use for his bedding? I don't want to use newspaper incase the ink is toxic or the ink comes off on his white coat.

I need advice.


----------



## Laura123 (Aug 6, 2012)

Listen don't feel a failure. Most people who started out with rats started out like you, I know I did. My first rats were about 20 years ago and the internet was not a huge source of knowledge like it is now. Newspaper, tea towels or fleece can be used in the meantime or shredded paper. I use bedxcel for substate ( it's like little card board squares) and I get it from a local horse supply shop. Good luck and try not to worry too much it's a steep learning curve at first. Just keep reading and asking


----------



## cfearnley (Jun 27, 2013)

Thanks! Forgot to attach the photo of the cage I'm bidding on. Ill add it here now!


----------



## Laura123 (Aug 6, 2012)

Yeah it's a furet plus. Great for 2/3 guys.


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

Hey, at least you're listening to the advice and trying to do what's best for your guys 

Newspaper shouldn't be toxic- yes the ink might stain his fur but that's fixable. Wood flakes actually aren't the end of the world- I know a lot of people (including breeders) use them with no issues. However if you want to change cardboard squares (green mile, ecobed, finacard), megazorb, auboise, hemcore/flaxcore are good alternatives. Carefresh is also good but fairly expensive. You could also go for fleece.
Good luck winning the cage but if you don't get it try this:

http://www.littlepetwarehouse.co.uk/mamble-hamster-narrow-100cm-cage-p-12642.html

You also get 10% off with the code fancyrats and if the offer's still on a free hammock


----------



## fatrat (May 14, 2012)

Don't feel like a failure! You're asking for advice in the right place and taking that advice on board. Already you have shown you care for your rat more than most rat owners do. Your rattie, and his new friend(s), are going to have a great life with you  this is just a little hiccup and you will come out of it knowing more


----------



## halfeatenapple (Jan 2, 2013)

Seriously, you are being given wrong information and many shops don't care enough to get their info right. You are the opposite of a failure cos you have come on here and asked people in the know! So actually, good for you, you are a good rat owner!


----------



## cfearnley (Jun 27, 2013)

Aww thanks guys! Trying my best for him here! Love the little fella so much! He seems happy. Just don't wanna do anything that could harm him.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

You wait till he gets a couple of friends!  he will be in total bliss.
It's lovely to watch them playfight, groom each other and cuddle up to in the hammocks. 
Have you looked on preloved for baby ratties in your area? Or gumtree?


----------



## kat04kt (Sep 11, 2011)

Ok so what you need is Rat Rations!

ratRations.com, Rat food, base mixes and herbs

Finacard is a fab substrate.

For diet - No11a or No11b - complete mix.

Antos treat bones they adore, along with coconut swirls and banana chips - as treats mind.

Pretty much anything you want rat related you can find on that website.

Also for cool hammocks - fuzzbutt (the lady is away at the moment though she'll be back in about a week I think). 
cosybedandburrows
Sarah's Rat accessories
The rat warehouse

Happy shopping 

P.s How much are you looking to spend on a cage? I have an Aurora 600 I was going to ebay, I live in Manchester too - but it's a friggin enormous cage! And I haven't decided yet but probably want about £100 for it. This is the Aurora.



P.p.s I also have the top part but not the base for a ferplast furet plus - you can make them into a tower for a truly fab cage. It's really easy to do. If you're interested in doing this - I don't mind selling you the top part for like a tenner - I can meet you at Sale tram station for an exchange. Just pm me if you're interested, I won't be ebaying it as it's just the top half but I will throw in one of the grey shelves  It's quite a popular thing to do though, so no doubt someone will want it at some point! This is what the Ferplast Furet tower looks like when you've made it up.



p.p.p.s if you were interested in the Aurora I'd organise getting it to you as there is no way you could bring it back on the tram....lol


----------

